# contracts/service agreement



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

i'm not exactly what to put in the search engine so forgive me if this is already on here. if i knew what to type in i would have done so.

i'm looking for help for next winter. i plan to add another commercial lot to my snow removal services.

currently the one i have happens to be good friends and members of the church i attend so it's strictly a verbal agreement.

i'm looking for ideas on wording to put something in paper for commercial clients as far as what i am responsible for and not responsible for regarding slip and falls. i don't want to be held responsible if someone slips, falls and gets hurt.

my friend says if i have business insurance and workers comp insurance i just need to list that client and don't need anything written on paper.

i have business insurance but i'm solo so i don't have workers comp and i'm not sure his way is the best way to go about it. but if he's right, i'd be willing to go that route.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

yardguy28;1624846 said:


> i'm not exactly what to put in the search engine so forgive me if this is already on here. if i knew what to type in i would have done so.
> 
> i'm looking for help for next winter. i plan to add another commercial lot to my snow removal services.
> 
> ...


As I said before you should always get everything in writing... just because nothing bad has happened to you yet doesn't mean it couldn't in the future. Ive read some of your other earlier posts and if I were you Id consider myself lucky to this point. Just CYA and get whatever you do or don't do in writing


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Mick76;1624911 said:


> As I said before you should always get everything in writing... just because nothing bad has happened to you yet doesn't mean it couldn't in the future. Ive read some of your other earlier posts and if I were you Id consider myself lucky to this point. Just CYA and get whatever you do or don't do in writing


not really sure why you consider me lucky so far. this is the first winter I've done a commercial lot. before that I was strictly residential.

even now I don't plan to expand to much into the commercial lot part but I do want to cover my butt with the few I have.

I have to honestly believe I'm safe with the lot I have because the owners are such great friends and members of my church. I find it extremely hard to believe they would involve me in a slip and fall.

but to be honest I feel I do an over the top job in making sure the lot is slip and fall free at all times.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Friends have a funny way of becoming enemies once you involve money. Call an attorney and get a contract made. It will benefit everyone, especially you, in the end.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1st rule,sue everyone and let the judge figure it out.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

It is hard to believe they would sue but when someone is going after them for money the blame shifts real quick. I would get a contract together, and if they are good friends I'm sure they won't mind signing it. You'll sleep better at night.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, it's always better to get it in writing. You do not have to hire an attorney, but if you're new to the business it would definitely help you cover your bases. If you want to take your chances and make it your self I'm sure there are some posted on here, probably under "contract". Most of us won't show you our own though. 

One more thing, do not work for family and friends. Have them refer you to their friends, neighbors, bosses, pastors, doctors, dentists, barbers, etc. These referrals will become customers that will value your services and not take advantage of you services.Thumbs Up


----------

